# Final Cut Pro & Windows XP



## Sunjada (Nov 16, 2004)

Does anyone know how well or badly FCP works with Windows XP. If so, what would be the hardware requirements. I am considering purchasing a Dell and have FCP installed.


----------



## jmanprousk (May 18, 2009)

Final Cut is only for macs.

BUT Adobe Premiere is a close alternative!


----------

